# Price comparrisson



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

who do u guys use to compare prices with at big als . I can remember someone talking about using a online distributer to ccompare prices with big als with no probs . 
let me know if anyone knows or has used a particular site 
thanks 
tom


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Price matching on line is not always easy to do however here at Finatics I have been offering "price matching" with on line sales pending on whether I carry the product or not... for example if a product is $10 on line and selling for $20 in the store I will charge you the $10 plus shipping plus 10% as I try not to lose the sales...basically its like I am giving you an employee discount but I will need you to also follow by the same rules as the shipper meaning minimum orders etc... I do not carry a full line of products but a lot of people are now coming in and supporting a RETAIL STORE rather than online stores that truly do not benefit the hobby like a retailer does... yes their prices can be somewhat cheaper but come and see me and I promise we will do the best we can and hopefully make a sale happen... just please come in and give us the opportunity! I have already done this for many customers and its been a win win situation! We all want to save money and we at Finatics are no different than you the customer! thanks for taking the time to read this and I hope we can do some business transactions! 
Regards, Mike Bandura, owner of Finatics Aquarium. 6200 Dixie road in Mississauga.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Al's Scarborough has the worst price matching for online items that I've ever seen.

They will price match any item online but you need to include next day shipping costs into that...yeah...

So basically they don't price match for online stuff.

Depending on what it is Tom I usually just go to one of the LFS's and tell them what the prices are. Most people like Flavio at ARA will automatically price match without a hassle. 

Good Luck


----------

